# Need Your Input for Class!



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm taking an apocalyptic class, and I need to survey a few people! So if you could, I'd much appreciate your answers to all of these questions/queries.

Do you believe the world will come to an end?

How do you envision the end of the world?

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking an apocalyptic class, and I need to survey a few people! So if you could, I'd much appreciate your answers to all of these questions/queries.
> 
> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> ...


1. Of course, entropy exists.
2. Hmmmm. Something crazy. But I don't think we'll blow it up.
3. No. 
4. Yes. Dbags generally get what's coming to them. Even if they don't realize it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

EvilByte said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking an apocalyptic class, and I need to survey a few people! So if you could, I'd much appreciate your answers to all of these questions/queries.
> 
> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> ...


1. Yes.
2.I am expecting a combined disaster, with war, famine, pestilence, natural disasters, a pole shift and perhaps a nanotechnological "gray goo" scenario, and/or a technological singularity.
3. Yes.
4. Yes.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end?
- For mankind yes. But the end of the human species won't be the 'end' so to speak - nature will continue to flourish in other ways.

How do you envision the end of the world?
- I don't. The possibilities are endless.

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?
- No

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?
- No


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end?
_eventually_
How do you envision the end of the world?
_no idea, i probably wont be here so what does it matter?_
Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?
_im a consequentialist developing my own theory of ethics so kinda? _
Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?
_you mean karma? not really._ 

yeah, interesting. i may post my ideas of ethics sometime but im not even sure anyone would be interested in reading it. :mellow:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> How do you envision the end of the world?
> 
> ...


1. Our physical universe? Probably. All physical universes? No. Everything else? Not sure.
2. A place of which no perception or measurement is possible? Sounds about right.
3. I believe that there is objective morality, and that humans have insight into it.
4. I sure hope so... but I have my doubts, since I think we're all a lot more forgiving once we're dead. God also being the most forgiving being helps them out.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking an apocalyptic class, and I need to survey a few people! So if you could, I'd much appreciate your answers to all of these questions/queries.
> 
> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> ...


1) I don't know.

2) I could envision it ending an infinite amount of ways.

3) Somewhat.

4) No.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end?
Maybe.

How do you envision the end of the world?
I don't know.

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?
Yes.

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?
No. I wish they did though.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end? Yes.

How do you envision the end of the world? I think we will bring the demise of humanity, whereas the earth will be destroyed when it is swallowed by the sun or some other cosmic event like that.

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe? Yes.

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day? Mhmm.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end? Eventually

How do you envision the end of the world? Our planet will most likely end from man's lack of foresight, what situation it may be I do not know. As for the universe, well I have no idea.

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe? No.

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day? No.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> How do you envision the end of the world?
> 
> ...


I think the world _as we know it_ will end -- become uninhabitable.

Nuclear winter maybe, or natural climate change.

Yes, I believe there is definitely a moral order to the universe.

I think some will get what they deserve, others will be forgiven.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

EvilByte said:


> Do you believe the world will come to an end?


What do you mean by "world"? Do you mean humanity, the entire planet Earth, or the universe?

Either way, yes. All things are temporary.



> How do you envision the end of the world?


It depends.



> Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?


Do you mean intrinsic and objective morality?



> Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?


In death all men are equal.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

_Do you believe the world will come to an end?_

One day it will.

_How do you envision the end of the world?_

The sun will expand and eat it up. 
_
Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?
_
Not really. Everything is objective.
_
Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?_

Uh sure. Maybe when humans leave earth to find another planet to live on they will leave out the bad ones and take the good ones. :crazy:


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end?
- I know it will come to an end. Our sun has a lifecycle which includes it's expansion to a 'red giant' star. Earth will be burnt to a crisp long before the red giant stage is even completed. 

How do you envision the end of the world?
- Please see above

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe?
- No, sadly

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day?
- No, sadly


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you believe the world will come to an end? *Yes*

How do you envision the end of the world? *Comet Strike*

Do you believe there is a moral order to the universe? *No*

Do you believe the "good" and the "bad" will get their respective "just desserts" (what they deserve) in some way, some day? *No*


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking an apocalyptic class, and I need to survey a few people! So if you could, I'd much appreciate your answers to all of these questions/queries.
> 
> Do you believe the world will come to an end?
> 
> ...


1. yeh
2. ah the government will screw us big time one day. if not then global warming. gods test to see if we fit on this planet.(is rly day dreaming about how terminator movie could come true)
3. yes idk maybe 
4. nope


----------

